

Purpose-Driven User Experience: Apple & Instagram's Secret Sauce - naveedl
http://naveedl.tumblr.com/post/26583568088/purpose-driven-user-experience

======
mehrab
Great article. From now on I'll modify "Putting user at the center of user
experience" to "Putting user's purpose at the center of user experience".

------
jpanjwani
Fantastic article.

~~~
naveedl
thank you! glad you liked it.

~~~
stcredzero
Some good points, but you need slightly more qualified editing.
("Principal/principle" and "noising/noisy" for starters.)

~~~
naveedl
Thanks stcredzero. Will get it more peer editing next time. Glad you enjoyed
the article :)

~~~
stcredzero
I hope you will. It does make a big difference in the impression you give to
many smart people.

